# Pôle emploi cdd



## Krysca (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, je suis assistante maternelle j'ai deux contrats en CDI et j'ai droit au complément pôle emploi. Je viens d'effectuer un CDD d'un mois pour un remplacement d'une assistante maternelle, donc bien entendu il y a les papiers pour la fin de contrat. Du coup je me demande si pôle emploi va recalculer mon droit de chômage par rapport à ce dernier contrat ou vais-je pouvoir conserver mes droits actuels? Je vous remercie par avance pour vos réponses


----------



## isa19 (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
 je ne crois pas puisque ce cdd est arrivé après le calcul des vos ARE  actuels. Ce contrat servira quand vos droits seront épuisés pour rechargement.


----------



## Nanou91 (31 Juillet 2022)

Vous conservez vos ARE actuelles.
Ce CDD est un contrat repris donc il ne servira que pour un futur rechargement..... et encore, ça dépend quand un rechargement sera nécessaire.


----------



## Krysca (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour merci pour vos réponses ça me rassure j'ai voulu aider une famille et là je me suis dit mais zut pourvu que je ne sois pas pénalisée! je vous remercie vraiment


----------

